# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Traveling Tips In Pakistan

## mahi321

Before going anywhere first you have to write down thing which needed during a trip and make sure the things you need all in your bags.Purchase a lock for privacy your important things like money document cameras etc. Keep copies of original document because there is the chance to lose your document.Before going at an airport or station make sure you have tickets in your pockets. Because when I recently went for a honeymoon package in Pakistan 2018 so I did all of this thing. Believe me, I am relaxed during a whole trip period.This is few points from my side if anyone knows others so they could share here it is helpful for other's people who are leaving for a trip and traveling.

----------


## rock45

thanks for sharing tips it'e really very help full

----------


## Katka

sounds good

----------


## ninaheidi

Thanks for sharing this content

----------

